# Life in Como



## thifs

Hi, I am Thiago, Brazilian, 37 years old . My wife ( 25 ) and I are looking forword to moving to Italy next year and we are trying to figure out where to go. We are looking for a place where we would be able to have a quiet, but not boring life with our future children. We are looking for a culturally rich city and safety as well. One city that has called our attention is Como. Does anybody here live or used to live there? please tell me something about:
- transportation
- health 
- education
- things to do 
- jobs 
- sports ( i love snowboard ) 
- cost of life 

PS: my wife speaks French and english . we don´t speak italian 

thank you !


----------



## crasher

Hi Thifs,

I don't live in Italy (not yet anyway) but I have been to Como on holiday and it is great.
Mountain and lake scenery are wonderful and the culture/history is rich. 

It's also very well connected - about an hour from Milan and even closer to the border with Switzerland (especially the city of Lugano). So snowboarding in the Alps should be fairly easy. 

Summers are warm and humid - a good time for swimming in the lake - and the area attracts a lot of tourists. But Como itself is a proper city and not only driven by tourism (unlike smaller towns further up the lake, such as Bellaggio).

I don't know anything about jobs in the immediate area but with a great city like Milan on the doorstep there must be possibilities. 

If you decide to head there, I hope you have a great time.


----------



## thifs

*Como in the Summer*



crasher said:


> Hi Thifs,
> 
> I don't live in Italy (not yet anyway) but I have been to Como on holiday and it is great.
> Mountain and lake scenery are wonderful and the culture/history is rich.
> 
> It's also very well connected - about an hour from Milan and even closer to the border with Switzerland (especially the city of Lugano). So snowboarding in the Alps should be fairly easy.
> 
> Summers are warm and humid - a good time for swimming in the lake - and the area attracts a lot of tourists. But Como itself is a proper city and not only driven by tourism (unlike smaller towns further up the lake, such as Bellaggio).
> 
> I don't know anything about jobs in the immediate area but with a great city like Milan on the doorstep there must be possibilities.
> 
> If you decide to head there, I hope you have a great time.


Hi Crasher! "and the area attracts a lot of tourists" this a kind of worry me ! Does it get crowded of tourist like Milan in the Summer?


----------

